# Viewfinder vs LiveView on Manual Focus Lenses



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi All,

This is my first 'test' and first post, so be gentle. ha!

Using 5D3 with Zeiss 85mm 1.4 at f8.0. Model: 'Bambi'..... (not her real name....)

Comparing manually focused lens through the viewfinder with audible confirmation against using LCD's Live View and magnifying x 10 to hit the focus point.

Conclusions: The viewfinder focusing was more accurate than Live View as you can see. 

I've also compared the IQ of Canon's 85m f1.2L II with Zeiss and found them very close overall but the Zeiss were much richer in color.

Thoughts anyone.


----------



## amorrison (Jul 31, 2012)

The doll must have moved on the live view shot.. It's hard for them to be still.

Seriously though, LiveView has to be sharp as it uses the sensor itself so I would suspect that something moved between the focusing and the shot. DOF would be razor thin if they were shot wide open. Its good to know that the AF confirmation indication is that accurate. I am still thinking about those Zeiss lenses. Note: reread your post and you said it was shot at F8.0 so DOF shouldn't have been too shallow. Sometimes vibration can cause a shot to look soft if there are resonances in the tripod/camera system. Were all the shots taken the same way? Tripod? You might try liveview focusing at F8.0 to see if there is any focus shift as the aperature decreases.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree - seems like vibration on the Live View shot. It doesn't appear that focus simply missed a little bit - the whole shot is a little soft.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 31, 2012)

There is also the small issue of how the camera is being held... it is better braced when held to the eye, in typical 'live view' holding mode the camera wobbles when you press the shutter.
Unless you are using some sort of support.


----------



## Stephen Melvin (Jul 31, 2012)

If the focus wasn't as good in the Live View shot, then you should consider getting your eyes checked. LV focus is as good as it gets, in terms of focusing accuracy, since you're using the sensor itself to focus. This avoids issues such as alignment between the sensor, focusing screen and AF sensors. Plus, it shows you the true depth of field of the lens.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks to all. I'd be stretching the truth a bit if I said my model moved but she was sitting quite still at the moment. Camera was tripod-mounted and I used a wireless trigger. 

What I found difficult was after I took the first shot through the viewfinder and found focus on one AF point in her left eye, I then went to LV and noticed that my focus area on the LCD was not quite in the same area so I moved the view area to the center of my LCD, enlarged the view x10, manually focused again and took the second shot. The second shot is what appears to be OOF. This puzzles me greatly. 

Had to chuckle at one's comment, 'maybe you should have your eyes checked'..... That was my first thought however if I can see that one of the two images is sharp then I know my eyes are OK. FYI, I was wearing my contacts with reading glasses to make sure I get the best shot I can. And yes, the diopter in my viewfinder has been adjusted to my 50+ eyesight.

Why is the image on the LCD not in the same area as the AF point through the VF? 

Does anyone have that answer?


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 31, 2012)

Too bad canon ditched the EG-s screens in the MK3. I really miss mine but they'll bring it back in the mk4.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 31, 2012)

MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> Why is the image on the LCD not in the same area as the AF point through the VF?
> Does anyone have that answer?



In the VF, you can select the AF point you choose. In LiveView, you can move the little box around to choose the region you magnify. The two are independently controlled.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks Neuro! I understand that and have moved the AF point during LV. That is what I did in my 'test' and then x10 the LV to fine tune the focus. 

The only thing that could be causing the soft image is that both my 'model' (yeah, she's hot) and I were on carpet and not a hard surface. I did use a wireless trigger but still... I'll try again and I'll also show the slight difference between the Zeiss lenses and Canon 85L on my next test.

Thanks guys.


----------

